# DVD Authoring (Freeware)



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Hey guys and gals.. just wondering. Are any of you using any freeware DVD authoring utilities? How much are they? How do they run? 

Thanks for any help.. it's much appreciated. I'm going to try to start my own conversion company. But don't have much money to spend on Pro software at the moment.

Thanks again


----------



## harzack86 (Jan 30, 2005)

Very basic free DVD authoring program, maybe a bit old already (and the author's home page doesn't seems to work anymore), but anyway, here is a link with a working download for you to try:

http://www.pure-mac.com/video.html#sizzle


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

If you don't have a lot of money, why not stick with iDVD?


----------

